# MSI HD 6990 4gb



## papa (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everybody out there..
Was about to take a plunge for HD6990 graphic card.But going through various forums it is apparent that the heat and noise  that it generates is too much.
Anybody using the card? Would like to hear from them before making a final decision.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

check this out 
YouTube - TimeToLiveCustomsçš„é¢‘é￾“


----------



## papa (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



coolgame said:


> check this out
> YouTube - TimeToLiveCustomsçš„é¢‘é￾“


Thanks mate
By the way GTX 590 has also been released in India.
Again in a fix.....GTX 590 or HD 6990?
Help me out with your expert opinion please.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

6900p pwns 590 more or less, not much of a comparison


----------



## Joker (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

if u really wanna spend that much on a gfx card, then spend on HD 6990.

gtx 590 is facing problems with subpar VRMs and power phase design. if u'll overclock/overvolt it, it will get burned & many have also bruend on stock too. it will not be good in the long run. just google about gtx 590 vrm problems.

as far as heat is concerned, gtx 590 produces more heat but hd 6990 is more noisy.

my suggestion would be hd 6990.

[youtube]sRo-1VFMcbc[/youtube]

gtx 590 - idle vs load
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7836/gtx590img0031534.jpg *img17.imageshack.us/img17/2416/gtx590img0031535.jpg *img708.imageshack.us/img708/7936/img0031587.png just look at the VRMs man!

hd 6990 - idle vs load
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/3752/hd6990img0031264.jpg *img814.imageshack.us/img814/1755/hd6990img0031265.jpg *img14.imageshack.us/img14/7591/hd6990img0031266.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

well, imho both the cards are poor if we talk about the heat and noise they generate.

I'm not even sure that you need that kind of horsepower. But if given a choice to me, I'd go for HD 6990 considering many people have had their GTX 590 VRMs burned.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

why not go for multiGPU setup?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



Sam said:


> why not go for multiGPU setup?



More chances of micro-stutter??
I seriously think a GTX 580 will be enough for the next 5-7 years for any single-screen setup. There's absolutely no need to upgrade GPU every other week.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

Even i will suggest not to go for a Gtx 590 now. Though on paper its more powerful than a hd6990, it isn't cause of the seriously lower clocks. Now to surpass 6990's performance, 590 has to be overclocked.

But as said by many forum members here and numerous other forums, 590 has an insufficient vrm and power phase design which does not allow enough overvolting to handle higher clocks. The result is frying of the pcb. Its actually nvidia's fault who designed the pcb with substandard components to keep costs at check in order to compete with hd 6990. So although its safer to buy a stock gtx 590 and use it, there's no point because it will be slower than 6990 at the default clocks.

Therefore until some board makers design a custom pcb for 590 , its not advisable to buy the reference design 590 now as it won't be worth the money at default clocks.

Check out this evga forum page for more details- *Link.*


Now coming to the op's case, i recommend him the *hd 6990* if he needs a dual card.

Else a *Gtx 580 3gb sli *will be more than sufficient and will be more powerful than a 6990.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



papa said:


> Hi everybody out there..
> Was about to take a plunge for HD6990 graphic card.But going through various forums it is apparent that the heat and noise  that it generates is too much.
> Anybody using the card? Would like to hear from them before making a final decision.



thats bound to have high temps and noise. its fastest card.
but according to reviews noise is tolerable. temps are not that much concern. 
and your haf x is perfect for that. 

and will you game at full hd or do a multimonitor setup in future?

if full hd only then stick to a HD6970 or GTX570 for now. later sli or crossfire them.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

Ya but i said power consumption and budget not being a concern, nothing beats a quad 580 3gb setup.. 

*Gtx 580 sli *is a viable solution( practically tested) and anyone who can afford it, can definitely live with the power consumption.

*@ op*

Jaskanwar's suggestion is pretty good and viable if gaming at full hd. Gtx 570 or 6970 are powerful enough to handle full hd. They will save you lots of money. Later you can sli or cfx accordingly.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



vickybat said:


> Ya but i said power consumption and budget not being a concern, nothing beats a quad 580 3gb setup..
> 
> *@ ico*
> 
> ...



AMD Radeon 6990 Club - Page 69 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
see some rigs


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

^^ The rigs are great jas. There were some water block kits right? Some images are not coming up as my sempron system is da*n slow.

But i couldn't find any 6990 + 6950/70 in there. Did i miss something?

Oh yes found it. The guy's using a 6970+6990. So its possible afterall. Thanks for the info jas.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

batman look at the second last post's rig. - XFX 6970+6990 Tri-Fire!

and BTW many others out there have these setups. many added a 6990 to their existing 6970


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> batman look at the second last post's rig. - XFX 6970+6990 Tri-Fire!
> 
> and BTW many others out there have these setups. may added a 6990 to their existing 6970



Ya ya found it buddy. This slow computer is hampering my detective skills. You know from the name right?

I will edit my post 11 whatever i said to *ico*. He was correct.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



vickybat said:


> Ya ya found it buddy. This slow computer is hampering my detective skills. *You know from the name right*?



ya - Batman 

BTW those guys have made clubs for every series.
6990 , 590, gtx 500 series , radeon 69**, radeon 68**, radeon 59**, gtx 400 series, radeon 4890, etc etc.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

^^ Yes they are some serious enthusiasts. What about the issues haunting the 590? Do you have any info about it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

[TR] Nvidia, Asus put the clamps on GTX 590 voltage - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

BTW that 6970 + 6990 watercooled pic -
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5107/5602329063_ec62e010da_b.jpg


----------



## papa (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thats bound to have high temps and noise. its fastest card.
> but according to reviews noise is tolerable. temps are not that much concern.
> and your haf x is perfect for that.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jas and all other folks for their valuable suggestions
As Jas said..going for a HD6970 and later crossfire it.
That way saved some bucks also


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

you are welcome papa


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

*@ papa*

6970 has 2gb vram. It will be useful at higher resolutions. But why not a single gtx 580 buddy? You can opt for the 3gb version from zotac or palit. Since initially you were eyeing the 6990, i guess budget is not that much of a concern for you.

But anyways 6970 is still a good choice and will save you considerable money.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

hey, if its full hd resolution,buy a gtx 580 1.5gb for a year till the nvidia kepler and amd 7000 series settle in the market.if u are adamant on getting a card once and for all now,then wait for sometime till the zotac 580 amp2 releases.superb cooler and 3gb ram+oc.580>6970.so in sli u will have 3gb effective memory and better performance due to the oc


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

^^ Yes i completely agree to your point. 3gb 580 is a superb buy and ideal for a sli setup later.


----------



## Joker (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



papa said:


> Thanks Jas and all other folks for their valuable suggestions
> As Jas said..going for a HD6970 and later crossfire it.
> That way saved some bucks also



good choice there.

HD 6970 cfx is better than gtx 570 sli due to much better scaling. even hd 6950 cfx is better than gtx 570 sli.

another thing to note is the possibility that u can get HD 6990 now...and then add HD 6970 in cfx. (or vice versa...yes this will work) nothing will beat it in that cost...even gtx 580 sli.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

IMO GTX 580 is a waste of money. It is just 10-15% faster than the 6970 and costs about 50% more! Either go for 6950 2gb CF for GTX 580's price or settle for 6970/6990


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



akshayt said:


> IMO GTX 580 is a waste of money. It is just 10-15% faster than the 6970 and *costs about 50% more!* Either go for 6950 2gb CF for GTX 580's price or settle for 6970/6990



Radeon 6970 is 21.9k - *Source*

Gtx 580 is 27.9k - *Source* 

Both these cards can be obtained at cheaper rates locally. Now tell me how there is a 50% difference in prices? And how gtx 580 is a waste of money?

Do your maths properly and post friend and not like a fanboy. Its doing no good here. Post some sensible facts and not cooked up things.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



vickybat said:


> Radeon 6970 is 21.9k - *Source*
> 
> Gtx 580 is 27.9k - *Source*
> 
> ...



Yes I second that.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*

BTW 6970 is around 19k i heard.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Msi hd6990 4gb*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW 6970 is around 19k i heard.



Bound to fluctuate. SMC has one GTX 570 @18.7k I think. There are others at 20-21k...so you can imagine...


----------

